# Can relatives work at Costa Coffee (if their bro/sis is the team leader/manager)?



## chasingyesterday94 (Feb 8, 2016)

Just wondering. Heard that they couldn't, but I could be wrong. Just generally interested. If someone's relative (such as a brother or a sister) is the team leader or manager of a Costa Coffee branch, are their younger/older siblings allowed to work there under them, providing they've passed an interview and such? Apologies if this is the wrong section. Thanks.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I'm not sure who would be a costa employee here to answer that


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I'd ask your bro/sis if they're a manager.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Unless the HR rules have changed - this is discretionary - the franchisee has the final say.

Complications can arise if any disciplinary action is required.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Forgive my cynicism but if you prefer Costa I can't think of a reason for you to visit this forum.

Ian


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Bit grumpy this morning Ian?

High street coffee was the beginning of the journey for many of us. Places like this ensure that it isn't the final destination.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Eyedee said:


> Forgive my cynicism but if you prefer Costa I can't think of a reason for you to visit this forum.
> 
> Ian


a little harsh .... Costa is an ideal place to work to teach you shop management, running a coffee shop, gives you hours of vital milk practice, Volume coffee making.

take some one like Matt from fcp ... Started his life in Nero and then trying to sell syrups to the likes of Steve.

you have to start somewhere


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Please excuse eyedee, he isnt on the elected welcoming committee for obvious reasons.

I dont mind Costas coffee and swell with pride when told my coffee is better than costas, which it is, but if thats the bench mark most people use that are fortunate enough to get invited round mine and make a comparison then they must be doing something right otherwise they would say its better than starbucks or neros


----------

